# What do you think ??



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

This is for all you fans of junior hockey, in particular the CHL (western league, Ontario league and Quebec major junior), I don't know what the equivalent to this level of hockey is called in the states. My issue is about the sale of beer in the stands, would you support it in your community ??. Keep in mind that the junior players range in age from 16-20, and alot of people take in the games as a family event, so there always a lot of little kids at the rink. Here in Kamloops, our hockey club is one of only 2, in the the WHL that won't allow the sale of beer in the stands, but our city council says that it's going to happen, regardless. And unfortunatley the city owns the rink and the hockey club is a tennant.
So just curious what your stand would be. I know that I don't support it, because if I want to have a beer and watch a game, i can stay home watch the CBC on saturday night, that way I don't have to drive.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Owner gets to choose is my vote. This is not to say you shouldn't express your opinion and see if they are amenable to the consideration of the underage nature of the event.

Phil


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I seem to be in the minority when I say that instead of sitting at home, alone, drinking, I would be out in a social setting modeling responsible behavior to mine and other children. Or with other responsible adults that can enjoy alcohol without the stigma that we need to hide it from the kids. My opinion is that in the US the trend over the past 20 years is the push to save ourselves from ourselves. And I have heard rumors that eighteen year old teenagers are voicing a belief that comes with every war- If I am old enough to die in battle for my country, why won't at least they let me have a beer?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can't shelter them forever. So let them sell beer, but be sure the kids understand the difference between responsible behaviour and being a goofball.

Kuan


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

coolj we do not have juniors in the US like OHL, WHL etc. college hockey is the closest to it though. About the beer thing though one only has to attend a concert or ball game to see how beer and rowdy people mix lol.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Than you for your thoughts. I am not opposed to the sale of beer in the stands just because of the little kids, there are many other factors. It's up to the individual parents to teach their kid right from wrong. I am concerned with the effects of the rowdies who have one too many and get into fisticuffs, or maybe they decide to throw beer at other fans. My other concerns are security personnel, I can't see any other revenue coming in when the cost of security staff has to increase, because personally I don' t think that the volunteers who are regurally working the games should have to deal with the kind of stuff that comes along with innebriated hockey fans.
That's only my view though, I would like to thank you all for letting my express my opinions.
Jeff. =>


----------

